# Kiln what type ?



## David Van Asperen (Jan 9, 2016)

I am thinking, (have done some on-line searching and a little WB searching some time ago) of building a kiln. Got started on Wood Barter because of my first search.
A little about what I think I need or will be doing.
First- Have a EZ Boardwalk 40 just getting started on the milling so will be needing to dry some wood
2nd- Most likely not a high volume operation but my partner may be interested in going in on this with me so the kiln may chance in size in the process.
C. I am now 60 years into my life so this does not need to last much more than 40 years.
d.
5th My entry into other than air twisting lumber was a quite successful small dehumidification kiln that I used once , then we moved and I am now ready to build something larger and more permanent.
Sixth-I have 3 powerball tickets so if it goes really well I will just hire all of it done but in the event that these tickets yield what they have in the past I will once again call on all my Wood Barter friends to assist me in making my decision. I am just for now going to try to make this happen for $2500 or less.

7rd What type? Solar --dehumidification----- or something else?
H. I am fairly handy with the hammer etc., but the electronic and such ---well not so much
Thanks for your advice and for steering me to sites or plans or maybe even some lucky numbers.
Dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

There used to be a member here that sold plans for a simple Dehumid kiln- he made it known he was done with that venture. I mention this because I want it known I did not come up with idea. That said I am not good at following instructions. Kiln is 12'x 5' deep x 6' h. built with scaffold planks for frame work- I had them - and well insulated. 3 plywood doors that just screw on. shed roof-metal. 50 qt dehumidifier with hose coming outside- 20" box fan and 3 halegon work lights and a cheap indoor/outdoor-wired sensor thermometer( I say wired because the wireless do not like the environment of kiln-at least mine have not) are the electronics?? of it. 
First week in Dec. I filled with box elder -green-burl slabs in it. it was 16 out and they were froze solid. Rock solid I had to use a crowbar to get some apart. stickered in 3 piles. closed it up- turn fan on- dehumid-on and one light. 3 days- shut off light-70 some degrees- Dehumid will maintain heat after that. This creates about 1 drip a second out of hose which equates to 5 gal. a day. Important to keep temp between 80 and 100. There is more to say but that give you an idea......

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2016)

Solar is cheap but it is slow and high temps to kill bugs may be difficult to reach at certain times of the year if at all, dunno? If I had a mill like yours (and that is a dream of mine) I would go for a dehumidification kiln with heat to kill bugs. With a mill like yours you can make a pile of boards in a hurry, soon you will be waiting for the kiln to catch up and dry a batch while the wood piles up outside waiting to go in the kiln. That's not entirely bad as I think a short air dry is good before it goes in the kiln. I am a hobbiest chainsaw miller and air dry works for me because I don't produce as much or sell off my stash. But if I had a band mill things would be different and a good kiln would be as important as the mill. You might be able to make it work for 2500 bucks but you are going to have to get creative. Maybe solar with a dehumidifier that drains to the outside and solar powered fans for the inside?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

Solar here will not work in winter and would probably be too hot in summer. I say this because with window and door open our greenhouse regularly attains 130+ in the summer. too hot. We tried solar fan in greenhouse- $50 for a small one- $5 for a used box fan at garage sale sure works better and it works all the time...... You need to keep air moving.


I have about $1k in my kiln. Dehumid is the most expensive item. Metal roof was used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 10, 2016)

I got the plans from Darrin Nelson when I became a Wood Barter member only used it once and was happy but now have to do a bit more wood and looking to see if it is still a good thing on a large scale Thanks as always for your valued opinions
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I got the plans from Darrin Nelson when I became a Wood Barter member only used it once and was happy but now have to do a bit more wood and looking to see if it is still a good thing on a large scale Thanks as always for your valued opinions
> Dave



I have 2 smaller kilns over one equally large but that is because I started small (still am). It does give a lot more flexibility to have two 800 BF kilns over one 1600 BF.If you build another kiln like the one you have it doubles your capacity obviously, but if you need one say 4 times the capacity then you'd have to invest in another 3 DH units but which would still be cheaper than a larger say 2500 - 3200BF commercial unit.

Based on what you have said if I were in your shoes I'd look for a used Nyle L200 - 2500BF. The L53 is good for up to 1000BF but I can do moire than that in my two DIY kilns. A new L200 is way over your budget but used ones come up occasionally when a sawyer goes out of business. DO NOT buy anything from Ebac new *or* on the used market. Stick with Nyle. Neither of them make their own compressors obviously but Nyle has a much better track record and support.

Remember the best thing you can do to your kiln is the same thing you did to your house. INSULATE. It is difficult to overdo it in that regard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 10, 2016)

@Kevin 
More great info and advice. My kiln was taken apart when we moved so I get to do it again in the size that I want.I will look into the Nile kiln but I am already leaning toward the idea of one or more DIY kilns. My needs may change but for now the 800 to 1000 board feet size should be plenty. It seems I never get a very large block of time to mill, then having the mill 40 miles one way from me,as well as needing to line the time up with my partner. I have two 30 or 40 pint dehumidifies now and can find some reasonable at garage sales.
Should I get the retirement thing in place I hope to be able to devote more time to milling and projects
Thanks again for the support it is really appreciated
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 10, 2016)

@Mike1950 
Sounds a lot like my first attempt with the kiln. I have seen and read about painting the interior and exterior to help hold the moisture out of the kiln construction and the solar one for the heat etc.,any thoughts on that?
I was wondering about the metal roof. Am I correct in assuming that it is attached so that there is no air intake into the kiln. Again from what I heard it is important to not allow outside air into the kiln as it will just be more air to dry and heat.
I really appreciate your advice and info. 
I live in central Soith Dakota and should have no problem finding some used metal roofing.
Dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Mike1950
> Sounds a lot like my first attempt with the kiln. I have seen and read about painting the interior and exterior to help hold the moisture out of the kiln construction and the solar one for the heat etc.,any thoughts on that?
> I was wondering about the metal roof. Am I correct in assuming that it is attached so that there is no air intake into the kiln. Again from what I heard it is important to not allow outside air into the kiln as it will just be more air to dry and heat.
> I really appreciate your advice and info.
> ...



We live in close to same climate -I think? We get 16" a precip a year so we are dry. I think you get colder but no matter. I used tyvek under insulation to seal and before that caulked all inside joints. Box is sealed- no intake but in summer I wedge one of the doors open a bit- it is dry outside and hot. Humidifier works best in 80-110 temp range and will cycle off if it overheats. Again when it was 16 degrees out the humidifier alone created enough heat to keep kiln at about 100 degrees. just used the bulb to heat it up initially. Hope I answered Your ?'s if not ask away.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 10, 2016)

@woodtickgreg 
Thanks so much for the advice and info
I will check around to see what may be out there for a combo solar/dehumidifier kiln, it may just be the ticket.
About the mill, I dreamed of a bandsaw mill from the first time I got a look a to in a magazine ad. Then there were the endless fliers that I received when I asked for their info,and from a lot of manufacturers . From a post on Wood Barter I got the info for the EZ Boardwalk and that made my mind up for me. Now living in a town of about 13000 and I only have 4 trees on my property so I am hooking up with the tree service people. Have purchased a few logs and hope to rescue some from the landfill. I also found a new friend that wanted to have a mill ,he lives on a farm 40 miles from me and has room for logs plus all of the support equipment that is needed.it was what I needed to have to. Even have a chance to justify the purchase.
Long story short if you have the support equipment or access to it,then buy your dream.it is oh so much fun
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 10, 2016)

@Kevin
Just re read post 5 it should have read a larger scale . 800-1000 bf is large to me at least at this time
Dave


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 10, 2016)

@Mike1950 
I should have thought of the Tyvec on my own, but thanks for the tip on that and sealing the corners. We do live in similar climates ,and without looking it up I believe we do not get quite that much moisture per year. It was-19 last night but we usually get just a handful of those each year
Dave


----------

